# Grillstock ticket



## wade (May 10, 2016)

It looks as if I will have a spare Pit Crew ticket for Grillstock this year (2nd-3rd July in Bristol). If anyone would be interested in it then please let me know.


----------



## smokewood (May 10, 2016)

What do you get with a pit crew ticket?


----------



## smokin monkey (May 10, 2016)

Wade said:


> It looks as if I will have a spare Pit Crew ticket for Grillstock this year (2nd-3rd July in Bristol). If anyone would be interested in it then please let me know.


Wade would of snapped your hand off, but I am working on the Saturday :-(


----------



## wade (May 10, 2016)

smokewood said:


> What do you get with a pit crew ticket?


The Pit Crew Tickets include a full weekend ticket to the festival, access to the Friday night Firestarter party, 4 beers, 2 meals, and a £15 merchandise voucher. As these are Early Bird Pit Crew tickets they also include a free signed copy of the 'Grillstock BBQ Book' worth £20!


----------



## smokewood (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Wade, chris is going to check on that and get back to me.  Is the bio OK for the BBQ MAG? or do you suggest any changes? have a look at the final amendment please, and if you think it is ok I will send it to marcus with some photos.


----------



## wade (May 11, 2016)

Done - and a couple of suggested tweaks added. Great work so far.


----------

